# can you change the respawn time in battlefield 2



## ckfordy

can you change the respwan time in battlefield 2 cause 15 seconds seems to long


----------



## yaMI pleHouY

You're an impatient one aren't you.


----------



## ckfordy

yaMI pleHouY said:
			
		

> You're an impatient one aren't you.



thats not a yes or no and when you die like 50 times that 15 seconds add up


----------



## Archangel

i c your problem..   but.. is it only in single player, or do you mean a MP server?


----------



## ckfordy

Archangel said:
			
		

> i c your problem..   but.. is it only in single player, or do you mean a MP server?



in single player i dont play multiplayer cause i get killed even more


----------



## ckfordy

anybody going to give me a yes or no you have replied but with no answer


----------



## Professor

I don't think you can.  The single player is basically just the multiplayer with bots instead of real people.  So I'd say no.

Just think of it this way.  The longer you wait, the more incentive you have to get better.


----------



## ckfordy

k thanks


----------



## Archangel

if youre only playing singleplayer. you micht want to download this mod 
it changes thos small 16players maps from sp, to the biggest versions of them,.. the 64 players mp maps. (including all spawnpoints and vehicles ^_^)

http://www.fileplanet.com/156004/150000/fileinfo/Battlefield-2---Single-Player-64-Maps-Mod

if you already know it, sry for the spam


----------



## ckfordy

Archangel said:
			
		

> if youre only playing singleplayer. you micht want to download this mod
> it changes thos small 16players maps from sp, to the biggest versions of them,.. the 64 players mp maps. (including all spawnpoints and vehicles ^_^)
> 
> http://www.fileplanet.com/156004/150000/fileinfo/Battlefield-2---Single-Player-64-Maps-Mod
> 
> if you already know it, sry for the spam



what if i want to start playing multiplayer will that mod mess it up or will it work with multiplayer or only single player


----------

